# Duplicate Service Book



## DolphinTT (Sep 27, 2004)

Just received my "duplicate" service book back from my local Audi stealer.
They lost my original! :evil:

The new book does not have the cars codes on the inside cover like the original but does have what looks like a print off of the cars codes from a website!?!

The book is stamped up with all the previous services the car has had, but the whole book has duplicate written on every page .

There is also a note inside it stating :
_" This is a duplicate vehicle service history record book, and as such the information entered within may not be truly representative of the actual vehicle service history"._

I'm looking for some advice as to whether i should accept this book as a replacement or not, as they cannot guarantee the mileage.

Should i be worried?!? :? 
Thanks


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

DolphinTT said:


> Just received my "duplicate" service book back from my local Audi stealer.
> They lost my original! :evil:
> 
> The new book does not have the cars codes on the inside cover like the original but does have what looks like a print off of the cars codes from a website!?!
> ...


Surely if they lost it, should'nt they at least guarantee that it is the actual vehicle history?


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

DolphinTT said:


> There is also a note inside it stating :
> _" This is a duplicate vehicle service history record book, and as such the information entered within may not be truly representative of the actual vehicle service history"._


Sorry to say it but if I were a buyer interested in your car this statement would make me VERY suspicious. Even if you managed to convince me that the dealer lost the book and this is a genuine mileage car, I would probably still walk away as I would be concerned that whoever I eventually sold the car to would not believe me.
I would only buy your car if you offered a considerable discount to allow for this. In my opinion the dealer has knocked at least 10% off the value of your car.
Boggie


----------



## DolphinTT (Sep 27, 2004)

Boggie,

Thats what i was thinking too, but wondered what other people thought of the situation.
Back to the dealer then. :x ( for the 4th time!)


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Really sorry to hear your problems old chap. I guess (hope) it is quite rare that an incompetent service department can lose a service book but I think in future I will only take my book in when I pick the car up and get them to stamp it there and then. Let's face it - these books are valuable documents.

If I were you I would insist on an 'original type' replacement from Audi GMBH or that the dealer buy you car at the going dealer rate so you can get an equivalent car (with full service history of course). However I think you will be lucky if they do :?

If you do not get a satisfactory result from the dealer I suggest you contact Audi customer services direct and make a formal complaint against the dealer. DO NOT GIVE UP! Keep on throwing enough $hit against a wall and eventually some will stick. I know you do not need this hassle but you have to do it for the long term value of the car for both you and those who own it after you.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.
Boggie


----------

